# High pitched squeeking when mic is unmuted?



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got a pair of Roccat Kave headphones, 5.1. 

When i unmute the mic, i hear this very high pitched squeeking noise, which gets worse the louser i turn up my volume. This happens when unmuting from the remote on the headset and unmuting via the windows control panel.

Running them off realtek HD audio. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 25, 2011)

It's called feedback.

Turn the MIC volume slider in the windows recording settings all the way down to 0 but DON'T mute the MIC in windows.

Then turn the MIC ON (Un-mute the MIC) on the controller on the cable, and slowly slide the MIC volume slider UP in the windows recording settings until you can hear input from the MIC, but not so high as it begins to squeal again.

If that does not work - try covering the MIC with your hand whilst it is making the squealing noise  - if this *does* change the pitch/tone/volume of the squealing then you are still getting feedback , if the pitch/tone/volume of the squeal remains constant even when covering the MIC with your hand - you may have a broken MIC/MIC Cable/MIC Connectors.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 25, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> It's called feedback.
> 
> Turn the MIC volume slider in the windows recording settings all the way down to 0 but DON'T mute the MIC in windows.
> 
> ...



Hello mate, many thanks for the reply.

I know what feedback is, but this is literally constant BEEEEEEEEEEEP when the microphone is plugged in, but non existent when muted. I tried what you said, slowly increasing the mic volume, but anything over 1 and you can hear the beep. So, i guess its a broken jack? Great, just got these from the missus for Xmas.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 25, 2011)

have you connected the mic to proper input? the Kave have 4 jacks. I have a pair but run them off an Asus Xonar D1.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh my god.

Sorry guys. The squealing noise was coming from the Microphone Playback toggle. I've muted the Windows Microphone toggle, but left the 'Realtek Mic' toggle open, with the 'Realtek Mic Playback' toggle muted (this is what caused the squeeling), and enabled mic boost for the stronger output. Mic works fine. 

I'm an idiot when it comes to Audio, truly. Can you tell this is my first real headset?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 28, 2011)

Schidt happens ... 

      ... to all of us


----------

